# Spiel stürzt nach einiger Zeit unter Windows 10 (64-Bit Professional) ab



## AlanHorman (11. Juni 2017)

Wenn ich ein Spiel unter Windows 10 spiele, dann lande ich nach einiger Zeit plötzlich auf den Desktop, 
als ob ich die Windows-Taste gedrückt hätte. Ich kann zwar in der Taskleiste immer noch auf die Verknüpfung von dem Spiel klicken, um ins Spiel zurückzukehren, aber das ist auf Dauer nervig.

Kennt vielleicht jemand dieses Problem?


----------



## ComFreek (12. Juni 2017)

Entweder du drückst aus Versehen eine Tastenkombination oder ein anderes Programm lenkt den Fokus auf den Desktop. Welche Programme hast du generell im Hintergrund laufen?


----------



## AlanHorman (12. Juni 2017)

Cortana, Antivir, AEGIS, NVIDIA...

Und wenn ich ein Spiel von Steam spiele, dann läuft noch Steam im Hintergrund.

Der Fehler tritt aber auch dann auf, wenn ich offline spiele.
Ich frage mich, ob es was mit den Windows 10 Updates zu tun hat.


----------

